# Android owners - You gotta get "My fish Advisor"



## wasilvers (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a few fishing programs on my phone, but today a friend told me about "My Fishing Advisor" - I thought, "Not another best time to fish..." But this one is actually helpful. You tell it about your lake, temps, weather, fish and it ranks different styles of fishing, you pick one, then drill down to what you are really fishing (points, humps, breaks, stumps, docks, etc.). It tells you best techniques, best baits, best colors. I tested this on some really bad weather days and it came up with 'excellent' for the styles of fishing that was catching fish. 

Best of all, It's free. (I'd prefer to pay to get rid of ads, but still - free is free)

[youtube]MHVIBQiB8b8[/youtube]
Skip to minute 5:50 for the good stuff...

Disclaimer: I am just a user, I get nothing from your using this app. It will be on my phone for the next tinboats contest though so if you don't mind spotting me a few extra fish, don't worry about it.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 6, 2011)

i need a smart phone im not "allowed" until after the wedding


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2011)

I have this app on my phone and really like it too.Another app I like is Knotwars,good for tying knots when your memory gets really short .
DanD


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 6, 2011)

That is awesome, I will try and see if it will work on my android tablet [-o<


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 6, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Disclaimer: I am just a user, I get nothing from your using this app.




Mmmmhmmmmm....I saw how the guy making the video moved the "X" over southern WI... :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 7, 2011)

BYOB Fishing said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Disclaimer: I am just a user, I get nothing from your using this app.
> ...



LOL- I saw that too. I wish I knew the guy, he might be close enough to learn from


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 8, 2011)

i still use what my childhoohd and still best friend always said"if the cows are stangin fish are biting, good fishing" believe it or not it works! but you gotta drive by a field with cows


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 8, 2011)

lovedr79 said:


> i still use what my childhoohd and still best friend always said"if the cows are stangin fish are biting, good fishing" believe it or not it works! but you gotta drive by a field with cows



Nice, I use that for hunting. I see the most deer early in the evening when the cows/sheep are up and grazing in the afternoon.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 9, 2011)

tried to find it on android market place and nothing turned up ? where do you download it from?


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2011)

I found it on the market place yesterday.
I tried inputting info from last weekend for the lake I fished. The majority of the fish we caught were considered "excellent" in conditions and baits on the app.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 9, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=pishtech.mfa

This gets you there too. I have used this web market to install to my phone before - works pretty slick.


----------



## hooked82 (Sep 24, 2011)

MFA is a great app for finding where when and where to fish. I use that and My Fishing Companion to record all my info and locations. So far, haven't had the need for any other fishing apps


----------



## Popeye (Sep 27, 2011)

It keeps telling me that it is the perfect time to go fishing. Too bad my boat is broken


----------



## PaulH (Sep 29, 2011)

Disclaimer: I am the guy who made the MFA app. I don't know Wasilvers, but I do live in southern Wisconsin. I'm in La Crosse on the upper Mississippi, and yes, my boat is tin. =)

I occasionally do a little googling to see what people are saying about My Fishing Advisor. I'm glad to hear you guys are enjoying the app. There are some interesting improvements in the works, but the plan is still to keep it free, and probably offer a paid version with no ads. I'm working on the iPhone version now, which will keep me too busy to actually fish for a while.

For those who have trouble finding it on the Market, that could be a compatibility issue with your phone. The app requires Android 2.2 or higher, so if you've got a device on Android 2.1 the market will hide the app. Depending on your phone and cell company you may be able to update the system software on your phone.

Tight lines,

Paul


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Paul,
Thanks for joining! :beer:

Shameless little pug for Paul............

https://pishtech.com/


----------

